# Perils of being married to a M.I.L.C. (Man In Love with Cameras)



## sagittariansrock (Dec 11, 2014)

This article made me wonder how our spouses feel being married to men with photography-related G.A.S.
Change the cycling stuff to photographic gear, and disregard the middle age part (for now), and you've got me.
:-\

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2869069/Oh-shame-married-MAMIL-s-Middle-Aged-Man-Lycra.html


----------



## Joey (Dec 11, 2014)

This article hits uncomfortably close to home. In complete confidence of course, I can probably be persuaded to admit that I am seriously considering buying my next white lens on a 'buy now pay later' scheme - although I never go into debt for anything - ever. Photography has corrupted me...


----------



## Besisika (Dec 11, 2014)

Good read, thanks for sharing. 
Worth reading, drink a coffee, reading, drink a hot chocolate, reading, look at the snow outside the window and reading over and over again; hoping to get cured from GAS.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh geez, I have more bikes than lenses camera bodies, I have given up the lycra though.

Camera along on bike rides = bliss.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 12, 2014)

Joey said:


> This article hits uncomfortably close to home. In complete confidence of course, I can probably be persuaded to admit that I am seriously considering buying my next white lens on a 'buy now pay later' scheme - although I never go into debt for anything - ever. Photography has corrupted me...



Well, to be fair, white lenses can qualify as investments. I haven't seen one that's value has undergone depreciation. May I ask who is this worthy contender?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 12, 2014)

Besisika said:


> Good read, thanks for sharing.
> Worth reading, drink a coffee, reading, drink a hot chocolate, reading, look at the snow outside the window and reading over and over again; hoping to get cured from GAS.



Yup, it's that hope (I won't open the next one) that keep us afloat and focused when the email from CanonPriceWatch arrives announcing a big sale... 
I logged in maybe a couple of minutes too late when the 85/1.2 was restocked yesterday and I was so sad... have been chasing that lens for months now


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 12, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Oh geez, I have more bikes than lenses camera bodies, I have given up the lycra though.
> 
> Camera along on bike rides = bliss.



Nice, I am assuming you live in a very picturesque place (or have great street photography + sane drivers)


----------



## jrista (Dec 12, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> This article made me wonder how our spouses feel being married to men with photography-related G.A.S.
> Change the cycling stuff to photographic gear, and disregard the middle age part (for now), and you've got me.
> :-\
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2869069/Oh-shame-married-MAMIL-s-Middle-Aged-Man-Lycra.html




Just wait until he gets into astrophotography. Then, instead of "Hey honey, can I spend $3500 on a new camera? Please!" or "Hey Honey, can I spend $2500 on a new lens? Please!" it'll be "Hey honey, can I spend $18,000 on this awesome new equatorial tracking mount with absolute encoding and in-mount sky modeling?" (no please, he's caught you off guard with a highly technical sounding thing...hoping your bewildered and will accidentally say yes), then "Hey honey, can I spend $10,000 on this new CCD camera?" and finally "Hey honey, can I spend $35,000 on a new Corrected Dall-Kirkam telescope from PlaneWave? PLEASE! I'll buy you that new car you want! " 


Photography, expensive... Psh. You have NOOO IDEA.  (I LOVE being single right now...)


----------



## jrista (Dec 12, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > This article hits uncomfortably close to home. In complete confidence of course, I can probably be persuaded to admit that I am seriously considering buying my next white lens on a 'buy now pay later' scheme - although I never go into debt for anything - ever. Photography has corrupted me...
> ...




I bought my 600/4 L II new, on sale, from Canada. I instantly made about $2000 on my investment.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 12, 2014)

jrista said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > This article made me wonder how our spouses feel being married to men with photography-related G.A.S.
> ...




Oh I can guess. The moment I realized that 400mmm was too short for small birds I decided to drop my pursuit into birding- it would have been a fruitless pursuit. And stars- well, they are that much further away (thinking focal lengths...)
Nope, I think I shall stay content watching you and other talented astrophotographers shoot the stars... and enjoy the photos


----------



## Joey (Dec 12, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > This article hits uncomfortably close to home. In complete confidence of course, I can probably be persuaded to admit that I am seriously considering buying my next white lens on a 'buy now pay later' scheme - although I never go into debt for anything - ever. Photography has corrupted me...
> ...


The worth contender (?!) is the 100-400mkII. I really can't afford another purchase so soon after my 7DmkII but my longest lens at the moment is the 70-300L which is a lovely lens but Canon saw fit to charge extra for the tripod foot - and it's not compatible with Canon extenders. The 100-400 looks like it'll be everything I pine for - optical quality at least as good as the 70-300, greater reach naked and it can snuggle with an extender - and it has a cool tripod foot too! If ever there was a purchase that warranted buying on credit, surely this is it???!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 12, 2014)

As soon as my G.A.S even comes close to the amount of money The Wife Unit spends on shoes and handbags, then we can talk. ;D


----------



## Besisika (Dec 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> As soon as my G.A.S even comes close to the amount of money The Wife Unit spends on shoes and handbags, then we can talk. ;D


Sounds fair, not helping with GAS though.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 12, 2014)

Joey said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Joey said:
> ...




Yeah, the 100-400 II is all I want from a long lens. But I shall have to wait until it is available refurbished, which is another 2 years I think... 
Congrats in advance


----------



## slclick (Dec 12, 2014)

Try being married to a roadie photographer!


----------



## Joey (Dec 14, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...


Thanks. I can't wait 2 yrs, have already passed my 70-300 on to my grandson so I have no long lens at all until I get the new one. Twisting my own arm to purchase!


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 14, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Oh geez, I have more bikes than lenses camera bodies, I have given up the lycra though.
> 
> Camera along on bike rides = bliss.



Yes, bicycles and cameras go well together. Many of my favorite photos were taken while riding, or when returning to the scene with my "big" camera to shoot something I saw from the bike. I just replaced my 15 year old mountain bike, and I'll stick with my 60D for a couple more years. Living vicariously through the gear acquisitions of others has saved me a lot of money.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 15, 2014)

Besisika said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as my G.A.S even comes close to the amount of money The Wife Unit spends on shoes and handbags, then we can talk. ;D
> ...



Oh it helps with GAS. After she buys shoes and handbags, we ain't gots no money for photography GAS. :'(

;D


----------

